
I miss HN - karjaluoto
I stumbled on a comment here, a couple of days ago. The author noted how he wished there were more discussion on HN about building—like in the community’s early days.<p>That same thought has run through my mind for a while, now. I used to visit HN several times a day, as the content felt so relevant. I still find interesting things to read here, but it’s less related to what I work on.<p>I do visit IH, but it’s not as good as HN once was. I joined FounderCafe, which has useful discussions—but isn’t particularly active.<p>I don’t mean to complain. I’m sure that others prefer how HN is now. That said, I keep wondering if others share this sentiment. I work somewhat in isolation, and enjoy this sort of online discussion. I also find it motivational to read about other’s experiences while building stuff.<p>In part, I wonder if this sort of discussion could be fostered on HN. Perhaps there could be one more link in the top bar, labelled: Build.* This could focus on discussion about working on products. Again, not sure that this suits anyone else, but I figured I’d ask.  :-)<p>* I also recognize that Bookface is probably where this happens for YC people&#x2F;alumni. Curious as to whether they might open that up to others who’re interested.
======
gus_massa
Try visiting more the newest page. It's full of crap but from time to time you
can find interesting posts, and some of them need a few upvotes to get to the
front page.

(I remember that someone proposed a filter to see all the post with at least 2
points, so you get some filtered version but that include a lot of post that
are not mainstream.)

Also, try to ignore the post with more than 100 comments.

------
minimaxir
HN has _always_ been a mix of building/entrepreneur/tech projects/etc. The
only real content change (since 2016) is more tech-political content, which
indirectly impacts the above.

